# Donald Duck DUI



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

So sad.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...s-of-driving-drunk-in-massillon-ohio/19535273


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If my parents named me that, I'd drink too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote:

"He's got multiple previous DUIs, multiple previous no operator's license and operating under suspension, so he's not that good a driver."


----------

